# Magical Express Pick-Up for Different Flights?



## famy27 (Jan 9, 2012)

We've exchanged into OKW for the last week of March.  We are using miles to fly in, and my parents are paying cash.  The best cash deal for them was a different flight than the one that was available for miles.  Does anyone know if it is possible to arrange for two separate Magical Express pick-ups for the same reservation?


----------



## Dsauer1 (Jan 9, 2012)

*DME and two flights*

Yes, you can. If you have two separate reservations, contact DVC for your ME time and let the reservationist know about the second flight. Disney has to be flexible due to late flights, weather, etc.


----------



## Culli (Jan 12, 2012)

Have done it a few times and it is very easy.  You have to have all the guests on your reservation, then just tell them you want to set up ME.  Let them know which flights belong to who, I have never had an issue.


----------



## sweetdana (Mar 19, 2012)

Agree w/ PP.  DH always flies in separate,  he gets less vacation time than me. Never a problem.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Mar 20, 2012)

When I call in to give my DME information, the CM seems delighted that all of us are on the same flight. So I guess it's more common than I would assume to have multiple flight arrangements.


----------

